

Ask HN: Which email service to use for Custom Domain? - oozzal

Which one do you recommend over Zoho, Fastmail, Rackspace as hosted email service for my custom domain? I&#x27;m thinking of trying out zoho, any suggestions?
======
zer00eyz
Zoho has been good to me, and we still fit in the free tier. Imap setup was a
bit wonky but once going I have had zero issues.

